# County Fair This Week



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The local county fair is this week. Getting excited, and stressed at the same time. My goat is clipped, just have to touch up and shave her udder. She's luckily very well behaved, better behaved than the other goats in the group that have been around people and to shows before. 

My show steer is well behaved too. I'm nervous that he's not finished enough or won't make weight.... We'll see.

and my horse is ready to go, as usual. 


Any tips for fair? Ive shown steers for 7 years and horses, but this is my first goat show.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you will be busy! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just have fun and an smile and don't be late to your class!


----------



## rgsomerville0212 (Aug 11, 2013)

We had out son sorta watch the other people to make sure he was doing things right! Have fun!


----------

